# Great games to play on your Tesla in addition to the built-in ones (actively updated)



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

EDIT: Moved links to a dedicated page that anyone can favorite in the Tesla: http://supercharger.games/

Not to take anything away from the car built-in games especially in terms of nostalgia, but I had to admit that after playing them for a while I kind of started thinking what other games I could play in the car.
Here are a few to start off, that I and the kids mostly really enjoyed a few days ago (these are played in the browser by the way):

SWOOP (http://swoop.playcanvas.com)

















ENTANGLEMENT (https://entanglement.gopherwoodstudios.com)

















SuperFightingRobotsDefense (https://playzool.com/games/superFightingRobotsDefense)
















So far I found that quite a few of Playzool.com and Itch.io games work pretty good on the Tesla.


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

I also played with some success Dungeoneers, which looks like pretty cool RPG.
https://dungeoneers.itch.io/dungeoneers


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

Since I found a few more games since the first post, I decided to mock up a single page where I will try to curate the best Tesla friendly games. I found it useful to favorite one single page instead of one for each game. If you think it's useful, I made it public at http://supercharger.games/ . Enjoy!


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

Added Air Hockey


----------



## Protect1989 (Feb 22, 2019)

This is an amazing post and I had no idea you could play other games on the Tesla screen! Have you tried using a controller with any of the games?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

kataleen said:


> Since I found a few more games since the first post, I decided to mock up a single page where I will try to curate the best Tesla friendly games. I found it useful to favorite one single page instead of one for each game. If you think it's useful, I made it public at http://supercharger.games/ . Enjoy!


Hey kataleen,

This is awesome, but it's kind of a shame that this link is lost in the middle of a post in the middle of a thread.
Would you consider updating the first post of this thread (including title), and change it into a post about your website?


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

The thing is, I believe these games can be played as well on Model S and X (if anyone can give it a try). So this post may be useful for S/X owners too.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

kataleen said:


> The thing is, I believe these games can be played as well on Model S and X (if anyone can give it a try). So this post may be useful for S/X owners too.


Good point!
I can move the thread to "General Forum > Tesla Discussions". Or you could just begin a new thread there if you'd rather do that.
Let me know what you decide.


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi folks, we previously started a thread in the Model 3 section about great games that anyone can play on they awesome Tesla here. I believe that these games work fine on all Tesla models so we will try to keep this thread updated as well with new games. Let me know what you think and any suggestions are always welcome.

The collection we're trying to maintain is located at http://supercharger.games

Have fun!


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm thinking, let's keep this thread here for now if possible. With the model 3s flying off the shelves, it's likely that more people will find this here and get a fun boost when they get their cars. I created a new thread there as you suggested in the General section.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

kataleen said:


> I'm thinking, let's keep this thread here for now if possible. With the model 3s flying off the shelves, it's likely that more people will find this here and get a fun boost when they get their cars. I created a new thread there as you suggested in the General section.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


It looks like another mod decided to merge them.


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

That's ok, I will leave it to the mods to decide where this thread is more appropriate to live.
More games added by the way!


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

We added categories and a few new games. Feedback welcome


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Just noticed this (thanks to the new dedicated thread). Thanks for putting this page together!


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

Just added









Plays really nice in full screen on the Tesla


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I really like Lemmings. It's got an HTML5 version, and it works in the car.
Lemmings!
(Remember you can pinch and zoom the screen in the car to fill the view area better.)


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

Oh, wow, that takes me back! Unfortunately the game at the link you mentioned does not respond to touch on two of the Model 3s we tried. Good thing is that I found an alternate and that ones seems to be working fine. Give it a try and thanks for the suggestion. That's one that I will spend a lot of time reminiscing  
If you happen to find a better graphics alternate that seems to be working on the Tesla, let me know and I will update the game.


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

A bunch of classic games added (dominoes, cards, words etc)


----------



## TMK26 (May 2, 2018)

Thank you for this.

My 6 y/o loves playing Zoo Boom and the Connect Four game.


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

@garsh I got a few questions about why isn't this a sticky. I can't remember if originally this was a sticky or not somewhere before it was merged. If you think it qualifies to be one, can you please make it a sticky in the model 3 forum?


----------

